# how well do dye sub mugs sell?



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

For those who've been in the business for awhile..how well do mugs sell?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

they only sell as well as you market...no one gets up in the morning...stretches and says...'dang.. I need a mug... ' so you just have to create your market...word of mouth...web...or...???? 

I have sold many cases over the years...and they do sell


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

Which would you buy first..cap press or mug press? lol....that's the question I should have put in the first place...


----------



## GAW (Jan 11, 2010)

I personally would say Cap press you would be able to make more money off of.

If you have a tax id # you can get great deals from www.ottocap.com for hats.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Tough question as it really depends on your intended market. In our market the old printed or dye sub trucker hat is dead and buried. Most of the higher end hats are embroidered.


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

What about vinyl on hats? or that product I do believe it's called flock ..that looks like embroidery?


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

we use subliflock from johnson plastics, you do have to cut it but it heat presses to almost any thing.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I wouldn't say the trucker cap is done gone yet. I Have a sale right now using the trucker cap with white front and its going great sale started Feb 5, 2010 and almost 700 caps sold with sublimation and making $1.50 per cap profit. Remember time are tuff out there give your custom some cheaper items for there give a ways and they will buy. May not be what they wanted but the price plays a big part of the addvertizing that you custom will use.


----------



## sharlynn (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice thing about mugs is that they break if dropped......then they have to buy another one 
I sell more mugs than any other sub product. Ed


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

charles95405 said:


> they only sell as well as you market...no one gets up in the morning...stretches and says...'dang.. I need a mug... ' so you just have to create your market...word of mouth...web...or...????
> 
> I have sold many cases over the years...and they do sell


"Dang, I need a mug". That cracked me up..


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Chobay...we gotta have a smile once in awhile ...!


----------



## GAW (Jan 11, 2010)

sharlynn said:


> Nice thing about mugs is that they break if dropped......then they have to buy another one
> I sell more mugs than any other sub product. Ed


 
This is a smart business man lol


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

charles95405 said:


> Chobay...we gotta have a smile once in awhile ...!


Charles, your domain name has expired?


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

We sell quite a few blank mugs for sublimation so the finished products must be selling well.


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

Just the right topic.
I just spent the last few hours designing mug designs.

I hope somebody buys them Lol


----------



## rodsps (Mar 12, 2008)

I'd opt for the cap press as you can do alot more with that.
We do small sleeve prints, left chest, cap frts-sides-backs, etc.
And we do alot with the vinyls, some flock and digital prints, heat press twill letters too.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Personally, I think the mugs are a better idea. I do pretty good with mugs (mostly wholesale), and I haven't seen a more professionally printed mug anywhere. When it comes to caps, I think embroidery looks much better. I haven't printed or embroidered caps, but I have seen the results and I just like the embroidered ones better. This is why I haven't invested in a cap press. Of course, you can't embroider photos. 

You have my permission to take this with a grain of salt.


----------

